# I just don't know if I should I leave my church.



## Jonathan95 (Aug 4, 2017)

My current church is a non-denominational church in Boston, Ma. The current issues I have with their doctrine is that they are charismatic, and they believe it okay for a woman to teach and preach on the Lord's day if they have the pastor's consent.

I am a credo-baptist and the baptist churches in my area are also either charismatic or believe a woman can preach. I seem unable to locate a good reformed baptist church anywhere within a 50 mile radius. Any advice, questions, comments, or concerns would be greatly appreciated, thank you!


----------



## greenbaggins (Aug 4, 2017)

If they have a woman teaching and preaching on the Lord's Day, you should leave immediately. For that is a church that attacks the authority of Scripture. Is this Park Street church? If not, you could try them. And if not that, then you should look for a conservative Presbyterian church, like Sean Sawyers's plant in the PCA, or an OPC church, for instance.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hammondjones (Aug 4, 2017)

Looks like there is http://austinsquarechurch.com/ in Lynn.

https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=1d_UbOHoEYBmcyriC09r3x2AdcP4&ll=42.36656304946868,-71.10002978114755&z=12

As for the decision to leave, I'll just say pray, pray, and pray some more.


----------



## Jonathan95 (Aug 4, 2017)

greenbaggins said:


> If they have a woman teaching and preaching on the Lord's Day, you should leave immediately. For that is a church that attacks the authority of Scripture. Is this Park Street church? If not, you could try them. And if not that, then you should look for a conservative Presbyterian church, like Sean Sawyers's plant in the PCA, or an OPC church, for instance.



I've heard of Park Street! Perhaps I should check out a service this week.
Also I am a member of Aletheia Church, which is part of the Every Nation umbrella of churches.




hammondjones said:


> Looks like there is http://austinsquarechurch.com/ in Lynn.
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=1d_UbOHoEYBmcyriC09r3x2AdcP4&ll=42.36656304946868,-71.10002978114755&z=12
> 
> As for the decision to leave, I'll just say pray, pray, and pray some more.



Yes, I will definitely continue to pray and talk to my current pastors about this issue. 
I'll check out that church in Lynn as well! Thank you!!


----------



## Jack K (Aug 4, 2017)

A search at 9Marks brings up several congregations in the Boston area. These may not be Reformed Baptist in the strictest sense. But churches aligning with the 9Marks network tend to affirm male leadership, be Calvinistic, have a high view of Scripture and church discipline, and downplay charismatic tendencies. It would surprise me if you could not find, among these, at least one that was an improvement over your current situation.

But if you can't, you could always go with a Bible-faithful Presbyterian church. Both the Presbyterian Church in America and the Orthodox Presbyterian Church have congregations in the Boston area, and these are governed by standards that don't allow the practices you find troubling in your current church. Going Presbyterian raises issues for a Baptist, but they ought to be less troubling issues than the ones you currently face.

Leaving any church should not be done hastily, though. If you decide to go, try to do it with your current church's blessing and in a spirit of thankfulness for what's been good, and without leaving any unreconciled conflicts in your wake.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jonathan95 (Aug 4, 2017)

Jack K said:


> Leaving any church should not be done hastily, though. If you decide to go, try to do it with your current church's blessing and in a spirit of thankfulness for what's been good, and without leaving any unreconciled conflicts in your wake.




Absolutely. I completely agree and I'll keep all that you've said and suggested in mind. Please pray for me.


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 4, 2017)

Are there any solid SBC or Bible churches? Granted, they might not be Reformed, but most Baptists are implicitly 3 pointers, and it's certainly better than what you have.


----------



## TylerRay (Aug 4, 2017)

Are you married with children? If not, you might want to seriously consider joining a Reformed/Presbyterian church. This might be a good option: http://www.reformedprescambridge.com/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake (Aug 4, 2017)

I'm not sure where in Boston you're situated, but there is a confessionally Reformed Baptist Church (member of ARBCA and holds to 2LBCF) 10 miles north of downtown Boston:

http://austinsquarechurch.com/

That said, some of the Reformed and Presbyterian congregations should also be considered. Unfortunately, I think the RPCNA in Cambridge hasn't had a minister for a while, but would be a good place to visit nonetheless.

Also, this directory has Reformed churches in your region. Lists Baptist, Congregationalist, and Presbyterian churches in the Boston area, including ones mentioned so far in this thread:

http://newenglandreformedfellowship.org/directory.php


----------



## Dachaser (Aug 4, 2017)

Jonathan95 said:


> My current church is a non-denominational church in Boston, Ma. The current issues I have with their doctrine is that they are charismatic, and they believe it okay for a woman to teach and preach on the Lord's day if they have the pastor's consent.
> 
> I am a credo-baptist and the baptist churches in my area are also either charismatic or believe a woman can preach. I seem unable to locate a good reformed baptist church anywhere within a 50 mile radius. Any advice, questions, comments, or concerns would be greatly appreciated, thank you!


Just about every Baptist church that I am aware of would see the scriptures authorizing only Male leadership as Pastor/Elders in a local church, so just based upon that, should depart asap. Also, those open to Charismatic theology many times start to hold with doctrines that really could be said are demonic, such as health and wealth, and a "miracle a day keeps devil away".


----------



## Dachaser (Aug 4, 2017)

ReformedReidian said:


> Are there any solid SBC or Bible churches? Granted, they might not be Reformed, but most Baptists are implicitly 3 pointers, and it's certainly better than what you have.


many baptist churches would be really so called 4 pointers, as Unlimited Atonement is usually where they differ, but still much better then that church he now attends.


----------



## Edward (Aug 4, 2017)

greenbaggins said:


> a conservative Presbyterian church, like Sean Sawyers's plant in the PCA, or an OPC church



The OPC churches seem to be about 20 or so miles north. And since the OPC can be a bit stronger confessionally the PCA might be a bit more flexible in dealing with a baptist. And the RP mentioned might be a culture shock.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ben Zartman (Aug 4, 2017)

Pilgrim Reformed Bible Church in Plymouth may not be too far off. They are 1689 Baptists. I have good friends there.
http://pilgrimreformed.weebly.com


----------



## kodos (Aug 5, 2017)

Jake said:


> Unfortunately, I think the RPCNA in Cambridge hasn't had a minister for a while, but would be a good place to visit nonetheless



Noah Bailey took the call in Cambridge. He's there now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Aug 5, 2017)

I know you have your stances, but I used to be a Baptist and became a Presbyterian. It truly is a biblical and beautiful way of Christian doctrine and life.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Edward (Aug 5, 2017)

kodos said:


> Noah Bailey took the call in Cambridge. He's there now.



I see that he's preached a couple of sermons this summer, but the denomination still shows the pulpit as vacant, and I couldn't find anything on the church's website.


----------



## kodos (Aug 5, 2017)

Edward said:


> I see that he's preached a couple of sermons this summer, but the denomination still shows the pulpit as vacant, and I couldn't find anything on the church's website.



Can't help people being slow to update stuff . For what it's worth I don't know if he's been installed yet. I know he was called because I'm a provisional elder in his old congregation (Enid, OK) and he used to be in my presbytery.

You can see the proof on the Cambridge church's FB page 

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10154922627609372&substory_index=0&id=140172144371


----------



## Jonathan95 (Aug 5, 2017)

Edward said:


> I see that he's preached a couple of sermons this summer, but the denomination still shows the pulpit as vacant, and I couldn't find anything on the church's website.



Noah's first day was 3 weeks ago tomorrow.


----------



## kodos (Aug 5, 2017)

Jonathan95 said:


> Noah's first day was 3 weeks ago tomorrow.


I hope you get to visit. I know an elder there (Thomas Fisher) and Noah is an exceptionally powerful and gifted preacher. I don't say that lightly. 

He's also very wise and a good counselor. He and I labored for a time in our Presbytery. If you go, tell him 'Rom' sends his greetings!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jonathan95 (Aug 5, 2017)

kodos said:


> I hope you get to visit. I know an elder there (Thomas Fisher) and Noah is an exceptionally powerful and gifted preacher. I don't say that lightly.
> 
> He's also very wise and a good counselor. He and I labored for a time in our Presbytery. If you go, tell him 'Rom' sends his greetings!



I'll tell him. Thanks Rom. I'll check that church out along with a few others.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Aug 15, 2017)

greenbaggins said:


> If they have a woman teaching and preaching on the Lord's Day, you should leave immediately. For that is a church that attacks the authority of Scripture. Is this Park Street church? If not, you could try them. And if not that, then you should look for a conservative Presbyterian church, like Sean Sawyers's plant in the PCA, or an OPC church, for instance.


What Greenbaggins said. 

Float over to a PCA church in your area. Don't let baptism scare you away.


----------

